# Spot the mistake...



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

That it has a wing at all?


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

The wing (thats on backward btw) and the fartcan muffler. 

Also, its a thread about a Gen2 car in a Gen1 section.....


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

thebac said:


> Also, its a thread about a Gen2 car in a Gen1 section.....


What are you talking about?   

That poor Cruze. Talk about DIY done wrong.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

thebac said:


> Also, its a thread about a Gen2 car in a Gen1 section.....


I'm from Oz - and have what could be called a Gen 0 Cruze - and our Cruzen look different anyway.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

grs1961 said:


> I'm from Oz - and have what could be called a Gen 0 Cruze - and our Cruzen look different anyway.


We're from 'merica.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Sadly no car is immune to these cheap childish "mods" that only other children think are "cool" and/ or for "performance". The only redeeming part of having installed that wing, if it does anything it will probably generate lift at speed. Then the eye sore will correct itself.

This just in from the BBC: Short ram intakes are the opposite of cold air intakes. More news at 11.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

The wing is toooooo small..............


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

The wing looks to be backwards and the wrong angle. I expect it will create lift at that angle and potentially cause an accident as the ass end gets lifted off the pavement. Hopefully he will take out only himself.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Valpo Cruze said:


> The wing looks to be backwards and the wrong angle. I expect it will create lift at that angle and potentially cause an accident as the ass end gets lifted off the pavement. Hopefully he will take out only himself.


I would guess that thing will be flying through the air end over end with that piss poor installation.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

In all honesty, it might not actually create lift - the airfoil portion of the wing would need to be upside down for that. The wing is still flat on top, meaning it is still going to push down...however, with it being backwards, you'll end up with flow separation - you'll get some downforce, but a _shitload_ of drag. 

Now granted, that all assumes this vehicle is going fast enough to even make use of this wing, which it more than likely will not be - and if it is (i.e.: off a cliff), you'll have other problems.


----------



## IGadget (Nov 23, 2016)

I call those "Godzilla Handles" because if it were an urban renewal disaster monster movie that is how the cars would be thrown. Based on the dimples in the trunk lid, not only is it backwards, but its also not reinforced properly and poor Godzilla wont be able to use the weight of the car against Mothra.

From an aerodynamics I think the only way you could get the cruze going fast enough to get anything from that tiny wing would be to push it out the back of a C130.


----------



## DWSCruze2012 (Feb 18, 2013)

to: GRS1961
I admire your effort. 

Being an old geezer myself, I realize that today's automobiles are factory/electonically tuned to the point that today's gear heads cannot do nearly so much in the way of customizing as in back in the day. Even changing out the radio can elimminate features, everything is related and connected to everything else. The electronics needed to improve performance are beyond most of us. So, that leaves only cosmetics to improve, and some other 'unconnected' things to consider. 

I must say I have always questioned the true effectiveness of a 'spoiler' at any reasonable speed. I'm no aeronautical engineer. I do think they get in the way of the stylists though. I just recentlly sold my Chrysler Crossfire. The 'spoiler' would automatically unfold from its hidden position at 62 mph, and retract at 40 mph. I thought it was the stupidest thing. And yet... coming off high speed roads sometimes a person would honk and say 'man... that is realy cool'. I smiled and thanked with a nod of head and a thumbs up. I think the spoiler in the up position totally "spoils" the Crossfire's looks.

imho, it is no wonder that many of the youth of the new generations are not nearly so enamored of cars as my generation was. We could switch out the motor, in an afternoon, for a hundred bucks. Put in new rear ends, lift the front or back, chrome reverse the wheels, make cars that would do wheelies.

Things are not so anymore. If I do anything to my 2012 base/stickshift/1.8, it willl be to add soundproofing, starting with pulling up carpet and installing Dynomat. IF THAT HELPS (hey, these cars are very quiet anyway) I might maybe consider doing the doors.

AND MAYBE - and I do mean Maybe - after that go to Crutchfield online electronics. There, I might look for an ampllifier that wires in AFTER the O.E. if I learn that there are suitable outputs on the current radio. Then I might also change the speakers. The big risk.... broken clips, loose panels will introduce rattles. It will probably never happen.

IF your car came into MY possession, AND I truly felt the passion to customize to MY taste.... I would find a matching paint trunk lid to replace the one with a wing,and put that wing on craigslist or something. Then, in order to dress it up, I would look on-line to see how people have used racing stripes used to enhance appearance. EVEN BETTER... perhaps some pinstriping.\?

I think if I wanted to actually really and effectively increase 'perrformance', as in hopping it up because I intended to drive fast... one could get stiffer spring/struts, better brakes, the finest tires (same size!!), the best windshield wipers. That would allow better cornering I suppose, and safer travel at higher speeds and at night in the rain. 

And of course agressive drivers must be vigilant about maintenance, including air fillters, cabin air filters, oil change, coolant change, serpentine belt changes. Also, gearhead that I am, I like to see a clean engine compartment - it is sillly to steam clean or power wash but it can be kept presentable and new looking with a good assortment of cleaners rags and brushes.

Without a lot of knowledge, there is not much we can change in the way of engineering. And really... these Cruzes are not, if you ask me, race cars or drag racers anyway. I really and truly think my 1.8 is remarkably welll engineered and I llike the thing. 

Anyway, ya know grs1961, I respect that you took the risk. I sincerely think that once you get up to full speed and wide open throttle you will reallize, just like professional race car tuners do, that perhaps that mod doesn't speed you up any and in fact might rob you of a few mph and some stabillity through mountain passes with trucks adding their wash from the other direction. THEN... if your passion remains, you will look to other mods to improve high speed roadability... just for the fun of it.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

DWSCruze2012 said:


> to: GRS1961
> I admire your effort.
> 
> [SNIP]


Ah, you are mistaken, I did not do it, my Cruze is a Gen-0 Korean-built Holden JG diesel manual, its tail lights look nothing like this.
Indeed none of the Cruzen in my country have tail lights like that, so how could I???

I merely saw the image somewhere, I no longer recall where, recognised it as being a Cruze of some ilk, and posted it here for the amusement and edification of the readers.

And as I grew up across the road from a Formula 5000 driver, and drove his car around Sandown a few times, I'd like to think I know a little bit about wings, and that I wouldn't make this mistake!


----------

